# Need a new home base



## RPippin

Hello everyone,
My name is Richard, I'm 67 years old, living off S.S., and whatever I can make with my photographic skills. I'm a bit old fashioned, in that I shoot film and large format at that, work in a darkroom and also do alternative processes, or historical processes might be more accurate. My real passion in life is my work with historical processes and hope to find a home in Ecuador where I can continue with this media. Don't think I'll be looking to buy anything right now, just renting, and would need to establish a small darkroom for my film work. After doing lots of research both online and talking to others the search has narrowed down to Ecuador, so any advice and help anyone has to offer would be appreciated greatly.
Tnanks


----------



## Fall off the Map

Since the supplies you'll require for old fashioned film photography with be hard to find in most of the country, you'll probably want to set up shop in Quito. Weather you shoot landscapes, architecture, people, or nature, there's no shortage of subject matter for a photographer in and around Quito.


----------

